# Circuito detector de oscuridad con led.



## fer_jazz (Nov 10, 2009)

Hola a todos en el foro, quisiera pedirles un poco de su ayuda con un circuito que me tiene algo confuso.

Les adjunto el archivo para que lo vean, antes que nada explico un poco acerca de el funcionamiento de este pequeño circuito el cual supone funcionar cuando la oscuridad cae sobre el fototransistor y este hace que conduzca el transistor para encender el led.

Pero al observar detalladamente el circuito me di cuenta que haya o no haya luz el led seguirá encendido debido a que está polarizado por la resistencia de 1K Ohm, asi que quisiera saber si es posible que funcione como antes ya mencioné gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 10, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> me di cuenta que haya o no haya luz el led seguirá encendido



No...
Si hay luz, el fototransistor se satura, es decir que el colector se baja a 0.3V aprox, lo que es menor que el voltaje que necesita el segundo transistor en Vbe para empezar a conducir. Así es que si hay luz, el led estará apagado.

Y si no hay luz, el fototransistor se abre, lo que hace que la corriente baje por la resistencia de 1k hacia la base del transistor y esto hace que conduzca, lo que ocasiona que encienda el led. -Es decir, si no hay luz, el led enciende.

El circuito está bien.

Ahora que yo probaría con una resistencia de 10k en lugar de la de 1k. Esto ya depende de los parámetros del fototransistor, pero en general tu circuito funciona.

Experimenta y así lo descubrirás por tí mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 10, 2009)

¿Algún modelo o número común de fototransistor qué me puedas proporcionar?
Zaiz agradezco tu respuesta creo que aclaré un poco mi duda ahora solo queda experimentar.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 10, 2009)

Lo puedes pedir como fototransistor y te aseguro que te servirá. 
Aunque lo podrías sustituír por una foto-resistencia, si es que no consigues fototransistor. 
De nada Y cuando experimentes nos cuentas.


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 11, 2009)

Si tienes un mouse de bola en desuso, puedes extraerlos de alli; tambien las encuentras en los carruseles de las bandejas de cd; no te recomiendo las fotoresistencias, porque son lentas.













En una edicion de la revista Saber Electronica, explicaban como obtener un fototransistor de un 2N3055: solamente se corta la parte superior del sombrero, con mucho cuidado, dejando sus "entrañas" a la vista.

Para la prueba, se utiliza un ohmetro asi:

Punta roja > > > > al Colector.
Punta negra > > > al Emisor.

Dirija el transistor hacia diferentes fuentes de luz, la resistencia de C-E es inversamente proporcional a la luz emitida.


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 11, 2009)

Pero los algunos mouse de bola no tienen fototransistores, y algunas bandejas de cd tienen switches, no he visto con fototransistores.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 11, 2009)

Claro que el mouse de bola lo tiene!
Mira bien: La bola mueve un pequeño rodillo, éste tiene en uno de sus extremos un pequeño disco dentado, el disco dentado está dentro de un pequeño dispositivo que parece que está partido. Tiene cuatro patitas, dos de las cuales corresponde al diodo IR y las otras dos patillas, corresponden al fototransistor. Busca su datasheet y listo, lo desarmas y obtienes el fototran..

En la charola de los Cd tambien existe algo igual a lo que describo.

Caray fer_jazz, aquí en México se venden como palomitas de maíz, pregunta solo por "Fototransistor y te venden algo parecido a un led cuadrado, con una ventana en una de sus caras y se mira una pequeña lente. Los hay circulares con encapsulado metálico y una lente a modo de ventana en la parte superior.

El circuito está bien, sólo disminuye la resistencia. Prueba con un potenciometro en su lugar o quizá un preset de 1k.

Click..
P.D. Únete: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/mexico/


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 12, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas, en cuanto a lo del foto transistor se que es muy comun verlos en las tiendas de electronicas pero no he tenido tiempo de ir a comprarlo ahora tengo un mouse en desuso veré su interior para quitarle el fototransistor.
Saludos.


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Nov 12, 2009)

hola. Mi duda es.. se podria usar ese circuito con un fototransistor ir? mi idea seria usarlo como una especie de detector, cuando se corta la luz (ir) "se prenda el led". se que hay otros circuitos mas especificos para esto, pero lo quiero lo mas simple posible.. es solo para experimentar. 

desde ya gracias.


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 12, 2009)

Yo también tengo esa misma duda, no se si sea posible usarlo con un fototransistor IR, creo que seria mejor con un fotodiodo.
Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 12, 2009)

Como dije anteriormente, lo mejor es que experimenten.

Prueben el fototransistor IR y les va a funcionar también. 

PERO EXPERIMENTEN. Es muy cómodo preguntar todas las dudas pero a veces les van a  contestar cosas que no son del todo ciertas.

En cuanto a la foto-resistencia, es seguro que trabaja porque YO IMPLEMENTO CIRCUITOS de ese tipo. No se necesita que sea muy rápida a menos que se utilice para un contador veloz. Si usas foto resistencia te recomiendo que la R de 1k la cambies por una de aproximadamente 22k o un valor parecido. Pero ya experimentando te darías cuenta qué valor le va mejor. Te digo esto porque depende del valor de umbral, es decir de la cantidad de iluminación que quieras para que se active y desactive el led. 
Ahora que tal vez le quieras poner una resistencia variable para que ajustes ese umbral ya sobre la práctica.

Además son muy baratos los dos dispositivos. Más barata la foto resistencia.


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 12, 2009)

Bueno ahora solo queda experimentar pero aun me queda una duda.
Ya tengo el foto transistor y no trae ningun número para buscar el datasheet y pues no se que patitas del fototransistor corresponde a la base, colector y emisor.
 ¿podrias ayudarme en eso zaiz?.


----------



## romanm92 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola fer_jazz.. te cuento que trabajé muchas veces con fototransistores.. y de hecho los armaba yo con un fotodiodo y un transistor como un bc 548 conectando el Ánodo (+) del fotodiodo a la base del transistor y el catodo(-) al colector (Y la base queda solo conectada al fotodiodo)
y si lo comprás como fototransistor debe tener 2 patas.. simplemente cuando incide la luz sobre ella se satura y empieza a conducir.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 12, 2009)

estos circuitos son lo que buscan

saludos.


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 12, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte compañero "g.corallo" el segundo circuito es el que buscaba, pero no con LDR si no con un fototransistor, pero bueno probaré con el LDR haber que tal funciona.
Lo unico que aun me tiene con duda es el fototransistor de 3 patas que mas bien seria un receptor IR pero dicen que funciona y como el fototransistor no tiene ningun número pues no puedo buscar el datasheet.
Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 13, 2009)

g.corallo: Podrias poner el esquema que posteaste en formato gif/jpg ?. Gracias


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 13, 2009)

aca esta el esquema en jpg

saludos.



romanm92 dijo:


> Hola fer_jazz.. te cuento que trabajé muchas veces con fototransistores.. y de hecho los armaba yo con un fotodiodo y un transistor como un bc 548 conectando el Ánodo (+) del fotodiodo a la base del transistor y el catodo(-) al colector (Y la base queda solo conectada al fotodiodo)
> y si lo comprás como fototransistor debe tener 2 patas.. simplemente cuando incide la luz sobre ella se satura y empieza a conducir.



lo queria probar pero no tengo foto transisitores jejeje

saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 13, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte compañero "g.corallo" el segundo circuito es el que buscaba, pero no con LDR si no con un fototransistor, pero bueno probaré con el LDR haber que tal funciona.
> Lo unico que aun me tiene con duda es el fototransistor de 3 patas que mas bien seria un receptor IR pero dicen que funciona y como el fototransistor no tiene ningun número pues no puedo buscar el datasheet.
> Saludos.



La pata que tenga una pestaña del encapsulado es el emisor. La del centro es base y la que resta es el colector.

(Los circuitos que puso g.corallo se ven muy bien también.)


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 13, 2009)

es lo mas facil que existe el circuito que publique


----------



## zaiz (Nov 13, 2009)

Ah qué bien, ojalá que lo prueben porque se ve muy bien.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 13, 2009)

san boton de (editar)


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Nov 14, 2009)

hice el circuito (el primero que postearon) y anda de maravillas.. bueno andaba jej.. con un fototransistor ir.. tenes que identificar las patas del fototransistor con el tester.. el que yo tenia era ebc.. 

alguien dijo que solo tiene 2 patas.. el que yo tengo tiene 3 (y no tenian ninguna diferencia las patas de los extremos).. tiene 2 bases podes polarizarlo por incidencia de luz o por corriente en la base


----------

